# Sturz-Mentaltraining bzw. Sturz-Lerneffekte



## Stephan89 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde!


Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren einen Stoppie-Überschlag, bei dem ich bis zum Aufschlag mit Gesicht und Schulter der Meinung war, die Situation sicher gleich wieder unter Kontrolle zu haben  - Resultat war u.a. ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein.

Gestern bin ich beim Zusammenwarten mit dem Schuh zwischen Pedal und einem am Boden liegenden Baum hängen geblieben und praktisch aus dem Stand auf einen Baumstumpf mit spitzen Bruchstücken gefallen. Interessanterweise war genau so etwas immer meine Horrorvorstellung und ich habe sehr oft durchgespielt, wie es in diesem Fall am besten wäre zu reagieren. Ich konnte im Sturz in relativer Ruhe an "Bike loslassen, Hände vor den Körper, Spitzen mit den Händen bedecken, Brustbereich schützen" etc. denken und diese Punkte ziemlich gezielt ausführen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich mir evtl. wesentlich mehr getan hätte, wenn ich mich nicht schon immer und immer wieder mit genau solchen Situationen befasst hätte.

Daher würde mich jetzt folgendes interessieren:

Wie und in welcher Form beschäftigt ihr euch mit Stürzen?

Bereitet ihr euch "allgemein" vor, oder spielt ihr gezielt Angstszenarien durch, um im Ernstfall vorbereitet zu sein? Was macht ihr körperlich VOR dem Biken?

Konntet ihr (falls ihr auf eine ausgiebigere Sturzhistorie zurückblicken könnt) Lerneffekte beobachten? - Also sind eure Stürze im Laufe der Zeit kontrollierter geworden?

Der Motorrad-Rallyefahrer Helly Frauwallner steht zum Beispiel vor dem Start ziemlich lange auf dem Kopf, um besser auf "abnormale Lagen im Raum" vorbereitet zu sein 

LG, Stephan


----------



## Deleted 294333 (10. Juni 2014)

Völlig falsche Herangehensweise; denkt man dauernd an's stürzen stürzt man auch.
Ich geh' ja raus zum radfahren, nicht zum hinfallen.
Ich hatte in den letzen 13 Jahren Mtb einen schwereren Sturz; warum sollte ich jetzt permanent Angst haben zu stürzen?
Es ist hunderte Male gut gegangen.
Und so'n Umfaller, Abschmierer, etc. bei denen nix passiert ist mir einfach egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. Juni 2014)

Erfahrung über viele Jahre macht da vieles einfacher, die Reaktionen werden besser und der Situation entsprechend passender. Aber zB. auf einer Matte oder Wiese das Abrollen trainieren habe ich bisher nicht gemacht  Habe das aus meiner Freeride-Zeit wohl genug einprogrammiert... 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Stephan89 (10. Juni 2014)

@ Mitglied: Ich glaube, du hast die Intention dahinter anders verstanden, als von mir gemeint. Natürlich soll niemand in permanenter Angst vor einem Sturz durch die Gegend fahren ;-)

Aber wenn es völlig sinnlos wäre, sich mit Eventualitäten zu befassen, gäbe es z.B. in der Fliegerei auch keine Checklisten und Verfahren für Notfälle.

Worum es vielmehr geht, sind grundsätzliche Überlegungen wie man in bestimmten Situationen wohl am besten handelt.
z.B. Dinge wie (rein exemplarisch):
"Kollision mit Auto wird unvermeidbar - Springen oder lieber Körperspannung und rein in die blöde Tür" 
oder
"Lieber kontrolliert in eine Hecke fahren oder VIELLEICHT noch vor dem Abgrund zum Stehen kommen"

Es geht mir natürlich nicht darum, konkrete Situationen durchzudiskutieren (das kann eh nur jede/r für sich selbst machen)...
Ein Umfaller bei dem nix passiert ist mir im Übrigen auch egal 


LG, Stephan


----------



## ventizm (11. Juni 2014)

da ich zwei kaputte schultern hab und für den rest meiner tage schrauben und platten mit mir rumtragen werde, hab ich mir (nicht nur) beim biken angewöhnt, stürze nicht mit den händen/armen abzufangen. bei genügend "airtime" drehe ich mich sogar instinktiv um meine eigene achse... ob das in bezug auf andere körperteile sinnvoll ist, bezweifel ich stark, aber meine schultern sind dadurch geschützt.

pauschal kann man nicht wirklich was dazu sagen. da sind die möglichkeiten wie und warum man stürzt, viel zu variabel. wenn möglich sollte man wie beim skateboarden lieber bailen (halbwegs kontrolliert und "gewollt") als slammen (völlig unkontrolliert und mit voller wucht). wobei das bailen beim biken wohl wesentlich seltener möglich sein dürfte. vorraussetzung dafür ist eben wieder ausreichende "airtime".

letztendlich sind das alles reflexartige handlungen. diese kann man, meiner meinung nach, nur durch unzählige wiederholungen "trainieren".

zu den auswahlmöglichkeiten:
-körperliches aufwärmen und dehnen schützt nicht vor stürzen, aber vor deren folgen. sollte man eh bei jeder sportlichen betätigung machen.
-intensives durchspielen möglicher stürze halte ich für absolut kontraproduktiv.

jupp, lerneffekt sind zu beobachten. wenn du ähnliche stürze immer mal wieder abfangen musst, führst du eben reflexartig die richtigen bewegungen aus. auch hier kann ich wieder eine brücke zum skateboarden schlagen. wenn ich auf treppen stolper (besonders nach unten), irgendwo mit dem fuß hängen bleibe, und ähnliches, falle ich nie (!). mir gelingt es jedes mal mich abzufangen, da ich dieses ruckartige stehen bleiben nur zu gut kenne und es immer hinkriege mindestens einem fuß sauber unter mir durch zu ziehen. und das obwohl ich um die 10 jahre kein skateboard mehr gefahren bin. beim biken konnte ich so was nicht bewusst beobachten, wird aber sicherlich auch der fall sein.


----------



## Liquid01 (11. Juni 2014)

In der Hinsicht kann ich meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, nach 10 jähriger Skateboard-Erfahrung würde ich mir anmaßen zu sagen, dass ich eines kann, nämlich relativ "kontrolliert" stürzen =)
Bei Stürzen kommen Reflexhandlungen zum tragen, sprich je öfter man fällt desto kontrollierter wird die ganze Geschichte. 
Was ich persönlich als besonders wichtig empfinde ist, dass man immer versuchen sollte sich abzurollen. Das funktioniert zwar beim Skaten einfacher als beim Mountainbiken kann aber auch dort erstaunlich oft angewendet werden.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du das richtige Fallen lernen willst, kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung Judo-Training empfehlen.

Auch wenn es inzwischen über 30 Jahre her ist das ich zum letzten mal auf der Matte gestanden bin falle ich in den allermeisten Fällen noch 'richtig' und ohne größere Blessuren. Hilft auch gegen Sturzangst -zum immer wieder großen Erstaunen der Mitbiker. 

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Juni 2014)

Ich denke das Mentaltraining was bringt.
Da ich 3Tage nachdem ich neues Bike hatte über den Lenker geflogen war, weil mir ein Dackel vors Rad gelaufen war, stellte ich mir immer mal wieder vor was ich in dieser Situation denn tun würde. Das hatte sich "eingebrannt".
- Arme leicht angewinkelt ausstrecken
- Kinn auf die Brust, Augen zumachen
- Rücken rund machen
- Bei Kontakt der Hände mit dem Boden etwas abfedern
und über den Rücken abrollen
Hat funktioniert! Als mir Jahre später wieder ein (diesmal großer) Hund vors Rad lief. Die Leute die da rumstanden, sagten das ich mich abgerollt habe, obwohl ich genau vor dem Hund zu stehen kam und ich selber noch 1-2m weiter geflogen bin.
Während des "Fluges" verging die Zeit wie in Zeitlupe. Nicht weh getan.

Eine anders Sache die immer wieder in Gedanken durchgehe ist das gezielte "absteigen" in und an schwierigen Stellen.
Das brauche ich deutlich öfter und hat mir schon viel geholfen.
- nach hinten
- zu den Seiten
usw...


----------



## cemetery (12. Juni 2014)

Dass das mentale durchspielen von möglichen Gefahrensituationen in Verbindung mit Trockenübungen was bringt kann ich zumindest vom Motorrad fahren bestätigen. 

Bei einem Fahrtraining für Fortgeschrittene hat uns mal einer der Instruktoren empfohlen sich bei schlechtem Wetter doch einfach in der Garage aufs Bike zu setzen, mal alle denkbaren Situationen durchzuspielen und dann auch mal in aller Ruhe die Bewegungsabläufe durchzugehen. Ich hab das dann auch sehr oft gemacht. Von Wild das auf die Straße springt bis hin zu Autos die einem die die Vorfahrt nehmen usw. 

Später habe ich das ganze dann auch in die Praxis eingebaut. Im Sinne von ausweichen von virtuellen Hindernissen und dergleichen. Im Laufe der Jahre sind dann auch viele der Situationen eingetreten und ohne groß darüber nachzudenken hat das dann auch immer auf Anhieb geklappt. 

Man darf sich dabei nur nicht selbst verrückt machen. Sonst steigt man total Paranoid aufs Bike weil man nur noch im Kopf hat was alles passieren könnte.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Juni 2014)

Guckst Du http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpenter-Effekt

Kennt man u.U. vom Startbereich der Skiläufer wenn die mit geschlossenen Augen so komisch "tanzen".


----------



## Doc Hollyday (13. Juni 2014)

Superthema, man verdrängt die Stürze ja lieber als sich damit zu beschäftigen zumindest vorher. Ich bin mir sicher, das Erfahrung nicht viel bringt. Mentales Training und so was wie Judo bei dem die Bewegungsabläufe automatisiert werden ist bestimmt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan89 (13. Juni 2014)

Was ich an der Umfrage bis jetzt ja sehr interessant finde: Wärmt sich generell niemand vor dem Biken auf, oder nur nicht mit der Intention, bei einem Sturz davon zu profitieren? 

Ein Bekannter hat mir vor ein paar Tagen übrigens eine interessante Geschichte von seinem persönlichen Schlüsselerlebnis und den daraus resultierenden "Lerneffekten" erzählt: Seit ihm auf einem technischen Downhillstück ein superleichter Vorbau gebrochen ist (+ relativ viele Knochen beim Sturz zerstört), fährt er mit der Einstellung "Das Schlimmste ist mir eh schon passiert" durch die Gegend und ist seiner Meinung nach die Ruhe selbst


----------



## cemetery (13. Juni 2014)

Stephan89 schrieb:


> ...fährt er mit der Einstellung "Das Schlimmste ist mir eh schon passiert" durch die Gegend und ist seiner Meinung nach die Ruhe selbst


 
Das ist natürlich auch eine möglicher herangehensweise. Kann aber auch leicht dazu führen das man übermütig wird und irgendwann  feststellen muss das es eben doch noch schlimmer kommen kann. Aber es gibt meiner Meinung nach nix schlimmeres als mit Angst auf Bike zu steigen. Ich habe das schon oft erlebt dass sich die Leute dann richtig am Bike festkrallen und total verspannt sind. Diese Anspannung überträgt sich auch aufs Bike und beeinflusst das Fahrverhalten deutlich.

Wie so oft sollte man also versuchen den Mittelweg zwischen diesen beiden Extremen zu finden.


----------



## dertutnix (13. Juni 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ... Kennt man u.U. vom Startbereich der Skiläufer wenn die mit geschlossenen Augen so komisch "tanzen".



wir sind uns hoffentlich einig, dass die da keine Sturzphasen vorabfahren


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Juni 2014)

War nur eine beispielhafte Erläuterung zum Carpenter-Effekt.

Das Gleiche machen auch Leichtathleten oder Eiskunstläufer um komplizierte Bewegungsabläufe auszuführen.

Hilft tatsächlich auch beim Biken um 'unfahrbare' bzw. Angststellen zu meistern...


----------



## dertutnix (13. Juni 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ... Hilft tatsächlich auch beim Biken um 'unfahrbare' bzw. Angststellen zu meistern...


bin bei dir! 

Ich wollte nur sicherstellen, dass verstanden wird, dass die Fahrt antizipierend im Kopf passiert. Wohlgemerkt: die Fahrt = Linie o.ä.; Stürze sind hier definitiv nicht im Kopfkino dabei!


----------



## ragazza (13. Juni 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wenn Du das richtige Fallen lernen willst, kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung Judo-Training empfehlen.
> 
> Auch wenn es inzwischen über 30 Jahre her ist das ich zum letzten mal auf der Matte gestanden bin falle ich in den allermeisten Fällen noch 'richtig' und ohne größere Blessuren. Hilft auch gegen Sturzangst -zum immer wieder großen Erstaunen der Mitbiker.
> 
> ...


ja, da geh ich mit. Auch bei mir sinds schon über 20 Jahre, daß ich nicht mehr auf der Matte war ( viele Jahre Ju-Jutsu), aber die klassische Fallschule ist halt einfach im Hirn. Da muss ich nicht überlegen. Das geht automatisiert. Leider kann man das aber nicht in einem Schnellkurs lernen, das geht nur über jahrelanges üben, üben, üben.

Natürlich ist das keine Versicherung, ich habe mir auch schon ein paar Knochen gebrochen, Radfahren ist halt auch eine Risikosportart, da brauchen wir nichts schönreden.
Die Häufigkeit der Stürze hilft einem schon. Ich bin vor allem in den ersten Jahren sehr viel gestürzt, 10 mal in einer Ausfahrt waren schon mal drin, ich war auch nicht gerade das grosse DH-Talent. Aber das waren halt meist nur Abrutscher. Über den Lenker bin ich bestimmt schon 20 mal, dreimal davon mit Krankenhaus. Aber nur so konnte ich meinen Horizont erweitern und rückblickend durch Verbesserung und Fehlervermeidung Sicherheit gewinnen. Übertrieben möcht ich mal behaupten : mehr Stürze -> mehr Sicherheit. Wissenschaftlicher klingt vielleicht "Trainingsreize setzen"   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (13. Juni 2014)

ragazza schrieb:


> ... Aber nur so konnte ich meinen Horizont erweitern...



erinnert mich an einen meinen Ausbilder: nur wer stürzt, geht an seine Grenzen... 

Das war aber im Schnee, und da sind Stürze meist nicht mit den Stürzen auf dem MTB zu vergleichen. 

Insofern bin ich dankbar, dass ich rechtzeitig für mich erkenne "hier schiebst du" und so sturzfrei nach Hause komme. 
Ob ich deswegen weniger Spaß habe? 
Keine Ahnung! 
Ich behaupte ja! Denn immerhin geht meine Verletzungszeit gegen 0 und so sitze ich zumindest quantitativ öfter auf dem Rad, und das meist mit sehr viel tollen Erlebnissen und Gefühlen. Also für mich passt das. Wenn andere Stürze und Verletzungen brauchen, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob mir das gefällt, denn die Kosten zahle nicht nur ich mit...


----------



## cemetery (14. Juni 2014)

Also im Rennsport wo es auf Zeit geht kann man schon sagen dass jemand der noch nie über seinem Limit war in der Regel langsamer ist als er sein könnte. Man muss die Grenzen auch mal überschreiten um zu wissen was geht und was nicht. 

Aber da ich weder Bestzeiten aufstellen will noch mir selbst was beweisen muss hab ich auch so genug Spaß. Auch ohne die Grenzen auszuloten.


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Also im Rennsport wo es auf Zeit geht kann man schon sagen dass jemand der noch nie über seinem Limit war in der Regel langsamer ist als er sein könnte.



Wenn man über dem Limit fährt, war das Limit keines

Früher bin ich gestürzt, weil ich in einer problematischen Situation im Kopf vor Stress "zu gemacht" habe und dadurch keine Gegenmassnahmen mehr einleiten konnte. Als mit der Zeit meine Fahrtechnik besser wurde, war ich auch in schwierigen Situationen noch handlungsfähig und konnte die Sache retten.

Stürze passieren oft am Anfang, wenn man sich vielleicht aus Ungeduld zu schnell zu viel zutrauen möchte. Man muss sich einfach Zeit geben.


----------



## F4B1 (3. Juli 2014)

ragazza schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das keine Versicherung, ich habe mir auch schon ein paar Knochen gebrochen, Radfahren ist halt auch eine Risikosportart, da brauchen wir nichts schönreden.


Eben! Unsaubere "Landezone" und das Sturztraining verhindert nur noch Schlimmeres (war froh, dass ich vor zwei Wochen die Hände schnell am Körper hatte und "nur" der Oberschenkel durch ist). 
Das einzige, was ich aus der Liste für mich wirklich sinnvoll finde, sind die Konzentrationsübungen. Durch kurze Unkonzentriertheiten sind bei mir schlicht die meisten Unfälle passiert.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (4. August 2014)

Scheiß da nix, dann feit da nix... So schaut's aus. Stürzen gehört dazu, ich denk aber nie darüber nach, sondern passe mein Fahrverhalten an und achte sehr darauf nicht zu stürzen. Als Marathoni lässt sich das bestimmt genau so gut sagen wie beim DH'ler, da beim Rennen das Adrenalin auf Anschlag ist und alles wohl überlegt sein muss.. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (5. August 2014)

Abrollen kann man trainieren, bringt auch auf jeden Fall was in Situationen, die diese Bewegung noch zulassen. Übt man das häufig macht man das vielleicht auch intuitiv... Sinnvoll ist hier ein Sport, bei dem man das einfach öfter anwenden muss. Bei mir war das das Fußballspielen... dort fällt man ja auch oft hin, und das auch mitunter in vollem Lauf bei bestimmt ca. 25km/h oder noch schneller. Da kommt das Intuitive definitiv irgendwann mit. 

Ich bin mal auf einem schnellen Radweg mit bestimmt 35-40 Sachen gefahren und kurz in den Manual gegangen, als mein VR wieder runterkam, habe ich aus irgendeinem Grund die VR-Bremse gezogen... *HORROR*... warum weiß ich bis heute nicht. Es ging jedenfalls übelst schnell vorn über... konnte aber in der halben Sekunde dennoch abrollen, weil ich es gerade noch so kommen sah... Nix passiert, außer 2-3 blaue Flecken. Hatte weder Helm, noch Handschuhe auf, obwohl das sonst Standard bei mir ist.

Außerdem bin ich mal als Fußgänger von einem Auto überfahren worden, woran ich mich nicht erinnern kann und worauf ich auch nicht stolz bin, da etwas betütelt... Aber der Fahrer sagte auch, dass ich mich reflexartig gut abgerollt habe... Kam auch durch den Fußball, denke ich,... das sind aber wirklich Bewegungsabläufe die sehr tief verinnerlicht sein müssen. Das lernt man nicht in Tagen, Wochen oder Monaten. (Leider)

Des Weiteren springe ich ab und zu auf dem Trampolin, also eins wo man auch bisschen Höhe erreicht. Da muss man beim Salto auch ab und an etwas korrigieren in ziemlicher kurzer Zeit. Gutes und vor allem relativ ungefährliches Ganzkörper-, Reaktions- und Koordinationstraining.

ABER, wird es mit dem Bike richtig schnell und es kommt blitzartig zu einem Crash (Baum, over the bars, etc.), kann man das kaum noch koordiniert abfangen. Da hilft mMn nur ein gut gepolsterter Körper und damit meine ich nicht die Protektoren. Ausreichender Muskelaufbau und vor allem Muskelausdauer sind Gold wert.

Aber ein absolutes No Go ist, vor einer Fahrt über mögliche Stürze nachzudenken! NEVER! Man redet auch beim Fahren mit Anderen nicht davon! Vor jeder Abfahrt habe ich mein kleines Ritual... Ich stelle mich dann auf volle Konzentration und gute Selbsteinschätzung ein und ein kleines Gebet an was oder wen auch immer schwingt auch mit durch...    Aber niemals würde ich an mögliche Stürze denken. 

Aufwärmen ist nie schlecht, aber wenn man das bewusst macht, weil man da besser stürzen kann, ist das mental auch schon wieder sehr fraglich.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (6. August 2014)

Hi Leute, 
Strecke und vor allem schwierige Abschnitte im Kopf durchgehen ist wichtig. Einfach drauf zu kann man als Pro machen...mir hilft das mich so schon mal von allen Störgedanken zu trennen und mich voll auf die Fahrt einzulassen. Gut ist auch die Abschnitte, wo man sich gemault hat öfters zu fahren...wer nach Stürzen die Sturzgedanken nicht weg kriegt, der ist beim DH etc. falsch. Warm mache ich mich nie, ich suche mir dann immer ne leichtere, längere Strecke zum warm machen das klappt Super und man merkt, dass der Flow kommt. Ach so: die magische Zahl heißt 3...Ich und ein paar Kumpels haben uns schon oft bei der dritten Fahrt zerlegt, man denkt man ist warm, die Strecke ist drin, man glaubt: Jo läuft, kann man ja ein bisschen Gas geben Jo und dann voll in die Fresse...
Gruß


----------



## Marc B (21. November 2014)

Interview dazu:


----------



## Ghostina (22. Juli 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wenn Du das richtige Fallen lernen willst, kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung Judo-Training empfehlen.
> 
> Auch wenn es inzwischen über 30 Jahre her ist das ich zum letzten mal auf der Matte gestanden bin falle ich in den allermeisten Fällen noch 'richtig' und ohne größere Blessuren. Hilft auch gegen Sturzangst -zum immer wieder großen Erstaunen der Mitbiker.
> 
> ...


Ja auch meine kindliche bzw. Jugendliche Judokarriere (immerhin Braun Gurt) hat mir so manches Mal wörtlich den Hals bei stürzen gerettet. 
Leider geht nicht alles ohne Blessuren dennoch für den Crash ist mir Vergleichsweise nichts passiert.... 





Ausser ein gebrochener Curacuid.


----------



## mad raven (22. Juli 2019)

grundsätzlich ist falltraining jeglicher art sicher nicht verkehrt. allein um sich reflexartig richtig zu verhalten (klein machen, abrollen, ...)

An sich mache ich mir vor einer tour nicht wirklich gedanken über das was schief gehen kann. Einfach raus und entspannt spass haben.

falls ich mich an einer stelle abgelegt habe die ich normalerweise sicher fahre versuche ich diese so schnell wie möglich erneut zu fahren um keine angst davor zu entwickeln. nehme mir da aber zeit für. und im zweifel lieber sicher abrollen als vollgas abspringen.

was mir auch viel sicherheit gibt ist eine gute schutz ausrüstung. Das wissen, dass ich mich auch ablegen kann ohne das viel passiert lässt mich definitiv entspannter fahren.

greatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Juli 2019)

Aufwärmen sollte man sich so oder so. Ansonsten ist die beste Verletzungspophylaxe seine Athletik und Mobilität zu verbessern. Das erreicht man aber nur abseits vom Bike. Muskulatur schützt das Skelett und wenn die Mobilität passt kann die Energie auf mehrere Muskelgruppen verteilt werden und einzelne Partien in gewissem Rahmen ausweichen.


----------



## styl0 (26. Juli 2019)

Gar nicht. Wenn es passiert, passierts. 
Lernen? Kommt auf den Sturz an. Manchmal fliegt man einfach blöde weil man nen schlechten Tag hat. Manchmal fliegt man weil man sich dumm verhält oder unsicher ist, dann heißts einfach so schnell wie möglich wieder die Stelle fahren.

Ich muss dazu aber erwähnen das ich generell im Ausdauersport aktiv bin, von daher ist eine gewisse "Grundmuskelmasse" vorhanden die mich ggf. auch entsprechend schützen _kann._


----------



## reiner01 (27. Juli 2019)

Meine 3 nennenswerten Verletzungen in den letzten 4 Jahren (Rippen gebrochen, Daumeninnenbandabriss und letzte Woche ein Handgelenkbruch) habe ich mir jedes Mal bei einem Abgang über den Lenker zugezogen. Ich mache kein Downhill sondern eher Trailbiken in für mich anspruchsvollem Gelände.
Ich denke, dass ich speziell beim Abgang über den Lenker immer eine falsche Position währen der Flugphase einnehme   Ist bei einem Abgang über den Lenker "Abrollen" das Mittel der Wahl, wie von Schildbürger beschrieben? Wie kann man das lernen (Achtung: bin Ü50)?


Schildbürger schrieb:


> Arme leicht angewinkelt ausstrecken
> Kinn auf die Brust, Augen zumachen
> Rücken rund machen
> Bei Kontakt der Hände mit dem Boden etwas abfedern
> und über den Rücken abrollen


----------



## Ghostina (27. Juli 2019)

reiner01 schrieb:


> Meine 3 nennenswerten Verletzungen in den letzten 4 Jahren (Rippen gebrochen, Daumeninnenbandabriss und letzte Woche ein Handgelenkbruch) habe ich mir jedes Mal bei einem Abgang über den Lenker zugezogen. Ich mache kein Downhill sondern eher Trailbiken in für mich anspruchsvollem Gelände.
> Ich denke, dass ich speziell beim Abgang über den Lenker immer eine falsche Position währen der Flugphase einnehme   Ist bei einem Abgang über den Lenker "Abrollen" das Mittel der Wahl, wie von Schildbürger beschrieben? Wie kann man das lernen (Achtung: bin Ü50)?









Das video schaue ich mir aktuell in meiner genesungszeit öfters mal an... man muss über den lenker gehen üben!


----------



## mad raven (29. Juli 2019)

@reiner01:
beim fallen ist abrollen grundsätzlich besser als flach/platt landen weil  so die kraft idealerweise weitergeleitet wird und dein körper nicht alles aufnimmt
(ausnahme natürlich: wenn die gefahr besteht zu tief zu stürzen, z.b. an einer gelände kante sollte man da nicht hinunter rollen)
Zum abrollen sich möglichst klein machen und soweit wie möglich nicht über die wirbelsäule rollen, sondern diagonal über den rücken.
Beim kampfsport sagt man immer 'kinn auf die brust'. Trifft auf's biken auch zu, aber hier muss man mehr aufpassen, den nacken nicht zu überstrecke.
beim aufprall nicht versuchen abzustützen (erst recht nicht mit gestreckten armen) weil die gefahr von brüchen besteht. besser versuchen mit den handflächen auf den boden zu schlagen um der aufprall kraft eine kraft entgegen zu setzen oder sich klein machen und den körper schützen (falls du dir unsicher ist ist schützen immer die bessere option).
Ich glaube das entspricht in etwa auch @Schildbürger punkten oben. Augen zumachen hingegen würde ich nur falls man keine brille trägt (auch wieder um diese zu schützen) Ansonsten ist es imho immer besser zu sehen was passiert und wo man sich befindet.

leider müssen so dinge automatisiert werden, da helfen nur viele wiederholungen - die möchte man beim fallen natürlich vemeiden.


----------



## raised_fist (9. September 2019)

Ich finde es bei einem Sturz wichtig, sich schnell vom Fahrrad zu trennen. Bestenfalls drückt/zieht man das Fahrrad von sich weg sodass es nicht die "Landung" behindert.

Ansonsten spiele ich seit 20 Jahren Fußball und hab mir bei 3 over the bars noch nichts getan. Vielleicht gabs einen Zusammenhang oder ich hatte einfach Glück


----------



## --- (9. September 2019)

Ich mache mich in der Luft möglichst groß. Durch die größere Fläche erzeuge ich mehr Luftwiderstand der mich dann wie Laub zu Boden schweben lässt.


----------



## clemsi (18. August 2020)

Ich würde das Thema gerne noch mal hochholen, da ich mir jüngst wieder durch meine (wohl schlechteste) Technik (gestreckte Arme, gespreizte Finger voraus) bei einem vergleichsweise wirklich harmlosen Sturz eine Kapsel abgerissen habe - im Prinzip nichts wildes, aber wäre mit Sicherheit vermeidbar gewesen, wenn ich nicht immer der Länge nach einfach nur stumpf aufschlagen würde.

Es wird hier und da Falltraining für Reiter angeboten, auch für Kletterer/Boulder gibt es ein Angebot, aber speziell für unseren schaut es etwas Mau aus. Bei uns kommt zu obigen Sportarten (und auch zu Klassikern wie Judo usw) hinzu, dass wir idR noch ein Rad haben, von dem wir uns im Falle eines Sturzes schnellstmöglich trennen sollten.
Hat da jemand einen Tipp für ein Fall- bzw. Sturztraining? Judo habe ich auf dem Schirm, abergibt es noch was anderes, besser darauf abgestimmtes?


----------



## below (18. August 2020)

Also wenn ich mich mal mit dem Rad lang gemacht hab, ging das meistens so schnell und überraschend, dass ich gefühlt schon irgendwo lag bevor ich realisiert hab dass ich abfliege  Mal ein bisschen Judo hier und da wird dir da nicht helfen. Auch die Fallschule in Kampfsportarten ist ein jahrelanges Training und kein 3 Stunden Kurs. Leider gibts in der Halle in der man da trainiert selten Äster, Steine, Bäume oder tiefe Löcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (18. August 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Hat da jemand einen Tipp für ein Fall- bzw. Sturztraining? Judo habe ich auf dem Schirm, abergibt es noch was anderes, besser darauf abgestimmtes


vltl nicht das was du hören möçhtest, aber das einzige was hilft ist fallen, kontrolliert und mit sinnvoller Technik. (am wichtigsten nicht über den nacken rollen und überhaupt rollen).  Ansonsten hilft alles wo man bei rollt/fällt. von den von dir erwähnten Trainings über verschiedene Kampfsportarten bis hin zu Parkour. Nur ist es wie bei allen anderen reflexen auch: ohne Wiederholung wirds nix. Wenn man beim fallen noch über die passende Technik nachdenken muss wird es meist nix mehr.

Wenn man es schafft vor einem Sturz nicht zu 'death gripen' sondern sich locker und entspand vom Rad trennt hat man schon viel gewonnen  Nur eben nicht verkrampfen vor Angs - auch wenn es einfacher gesagt als gemacht ist. (Hier helfen wieder Wiederholungen)


----------



## Sespri (18. August 2020)

Als Ü60 stelle ich fest, dass man in jedem Fall wie ein nasser Sack abfliegt. Vielleicht besser als jemand, der völlig unsportlich ist, aber das Alter lässt sich leider nicht wegdiskutieren. Dass man so alt ist wie man sich fühlt, stimmt eben nur bedingt.

Ich kämpfe laufend mit mir abzuwägen, ob es das Risiko wert ist. Gleichwohl kommt mir die Galle hoch, wenn ich von meiner Krankenkasse als leicht nachprüfbare Zielgruppe Broschüren ins Haus geliefert bekomme, wo mir Vorschläge unterbreitet werden, wie ich mein baldiges Rentnerdasein in sportlicher Hinsicht gestalten soll.

Da ist z.B. ein Bild einer Gruppe sichtbar übergewichtiger Zeitgenossen zu erwähnen, die sich selig lächelnd auf ihren Nordic Walking Stöcken abstützt und mir im Text suggeriert wird, dass die Bewegung als solche erstrebenswert ist, aber das Augenmerk mehr auf das gesellige Beisammensein in fröhlicher Gruppe zu richten ist und dass das in jedem Fall die Priorität sein soll.

Wenn ich solches lese, fühle ich mich schlagartig älter als ich mental (und auch körperlich) tatsächlich bin. Da ist es mir allemal lieber, wenn im Bikepark ein sehniger, stiernackiger Jungspund in der Blüte seiner Jugend völlig unbefangen mein Alter ausser acht lässt und mir den Tipp gibt, an meinem V10 die Zugstufe der Gabel um 2 Klicks zu reduzieren, weil sich so der Wurzelteppich nach dem Waldstück besser bewältigen lässt. Das lässt mich nicht unbedingt jünger fühlen und mich im Irrglauben lassen, ich könne ihm jetzt auf der Piste folgen - für so viel Selbstbetrug bin ich kritisch genug - aber es ist mir lieber, so einen Austauch zu pflegen, als mit "Gleichgesinnten" über schmerzende Glieder und das nahende Ende zu diskutieren und wie alles besser war, als wir noch jung waren...


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (18. August 2020)

Wir wäre es mit der Bonus-Antwortmöglichkeit: "Helm drauf, Protektoren dran"? Denn das ist z.B. für mich die Vorbereitung, wenn ich zu befürchten habe, dass höheres Sturzrisiko besteht ...

Wobei es zu präzisieren ist, dass der Helm für mich immer dazu gehört, aber ich bei mehr Risiko zum Fullface greife (Downhill), oder bei Enduro den Kinnbügel aufstecke.


----------



## clemsi (18. August 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Wir wäre es mit der Bonus-Antwortmöglichkeit: "Helm drauf, Protektoren dran"? Denn das ist z.B. für mich die Vorbereitung, wenn ich zu befürchten habe, dass höheres Sturzrisiko besteht ...



An den Protektoren lag es nicht (was den Kapselriss anbelangt - das kann man nicht schützen), aber die haben mir Knie und Gesicht gerettet. Eine gute "Sturztechnik" würde diese bei mir auch nicht ersetzen, falls du das irgendwo zwischen den Zeilen liest. Ansonsten tue ich mir mit der Deutung deines Beitrags etwas schwer - Helm und Protektoren sind obligatorisch, verhindern aber viele (wohl vermeidbare) Verletzungen nicht.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (18. August 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> An den Protektoren lag es nicht (was den Kapselriss anbelangt - das kann man nicht schützen), aber die haben mir Knie und Gesicht gerettet. Eine gute "Sturztechnik" würde diese bei mir auch nicht ersetzen, falls du das irgendwo zwischen den Zeilen liest. Ansonsten tue ich mir mit der Deutung deines Beitrags etwas schwer - Helm und Protektoren sind obligatorisch, verhindern aber viele (wohl vermeidbare) Verletzungen nicht.


Das war jetzt weniger auf deinen Beitrag bezogen, also auf die Antwortmöglichkeiten bei der Umfrage - da fand ich, dass dieser Punkt fehlt, denn so blieb mir nur "gar nichts" als Wahlmöglichkeit übrig ... 

Und für mich hat dieses bewusste Entscheiden und Anlegen von Fullface-Helm und Protektoren doch auch Auswirkungen auf mentaler Ebene - man macht das bewusst, fokussiert sich dadurch auch mehr auf das Bevorstehende ...


----------



## Sespri (19. August 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Und für mich hat dieses bewusste Entscheiden und Anlegen von Fullface-Helm und Protektoren doch auch Auswirkungen auf mentaler Ebene - man macht das bewusst, fokussiert sich dadurch auch mehr auf das Bevorstehende ...


Und deshalb sind die 90% die angeblich gar nichts machen, nicht möglich. Im Grunde müsste dort 0% stehen - alleine die Vorfreude auf das Kommende schärft schon die Sinne. Vielleicht müsste die Fragestellung "Wie reagiere ich auf aufkeimende Panik?" heissen. Das dürfte bei jedem individuell sein und eher über Sturz oder nicht entscheiden.

In einem medizinischen Versuch hat man den Extrembergsteiger Alex Honnold verkabelt um sein Verhalten unter Stress zu messen. Einer der Resultate war, dass es ihm völlig egal ist, ob sich ein Pfad auf dem Boden oder in 5m Höhe befindet. Gehirnströme, Körperhaltung, Muskelspannung - alles davon völlig unbeeindruckt. Das gibt ihm die Möglichkeit, sich zu 100% auf die Gefahr und deren Bewältigung zu konzentrieren. Er sagte im Interview auch, dass es für ihn normal ist und er es nicht anders kenne. Ich denke, diese Eigenschaft wird auch bei Weltklasse-DH Fahrerinnen und Fahrern zu finden sein. Wenn ich Onboard Clips sehe wie die über Steinfelder rattern; diese mentale Stärke und Bereitschaft muss mitgebracht werden und lässt sich mMn. nur bedingt trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonArcturus (19. August 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> diese mentale Stärke und Bereitschaft muss mitgebracht werden und lässt sich mMn. nur bedingt trainieren.



Würde ich nicht zu 100 % unterschreiben. Ich bin der Meinung, es ist genau umgekehrt: die meiste mentale Stärke kommt vom Training, mit Gefahrensituationen umzugehen, und ein Teil von Veranlagung. Aber die Veranlagung kann ein "Wegentscheider" sein. Jemand, der von Anfang an sich der Gefahr stellt, wird sich auch beim nächsten Mal der Gefahr stellen usw. und so immer besser mit Angst umgehen können. Genauso gibt es leider auch den umgekehrten Fall.


----------



## CedricLeuschner (19. August 2020)

Also ich habe kein Bock das alles durchzulesen aber soweit ich verstanden habe, geht es gerade drum, wie Stürze und Angst vor Stürzen entsteht und zusammenhängt oder?


----------



## CedricLeuschner (19. August 2020)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht zu 100 % unterschreiben. Ich bin der Meinung, es ist genau umgekehrt: die meiste mentale Stärke kommt vom Training, mit Gefahrensituationen umzugehen, und ein Teil von Veranlagung. Aber die Veranlagung kann ein "Wegentscheider" sein. Jemand, der von Anfang an sich der Gefahr stellt, wird sich auch beim nächsten Mal der Gefahr stellen usw. und so immer besser mit Angst umgehen können. Genauso gibt es leider auch den umgekehrten Fall.


Ich seh das ähnlich ich finde, dass man am Anfang (bzw. nach dem ersten sturz, da man merkt wie schnell es gehen kann) schon deutlich zurückhaltender dann in seiner Fahrweise ist aber je mehr Training und erfahrung, desto besser weis man, wie man mit bestimmten situationen umgeht und desto mehr vertraut man seinem Bike. Da kommen wir für mich persönlich zum wichtigsten Punkt:
Das Vertrauen ins Bike, dass ich persönlich am wichtigsten finde. Wenn du weist, was deine Reifen an Schräglage packen, dann kannst du zum Beispiel deutlich schneller in die Kurve.


----------



## mad raven (19. August 2020)

CedricLeuschner schrieb:


> Das Vertrauen ins Bike, dass ich persönlich am wichtigsten finde.


ja ganz wichtiger Punkt.

auch nicht verkehrt: wenn man sich nicht zu stark abgelegt hat und es eigentlich kann: direkt nochmal versuchen und die Unsicherheit erst gar nicht aufkommen lassen.


----------



## CedricLeuschner (19. August 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> ja ganz wichtiger Punkt.
> 
> auch nicht verkehrt: wenn man sich nicht zu stark abgelegt hat und es eigentlich kann: direkt nochmal versuchen und die Unsicherheit erst gar nicht aufkommen lassen.


Ich fahr immer Korrektur, dadurch hat man keine Angst mehr.


----------



## Sespri (19. August 2020)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> Jemand, der von Anfang an sich der Gefahr stellt, wird sich auch beim nächsten Mal der Gefahr stellen usw. und so immer besser mit Angst umgehen können.


Da bin ich absolut bei Dir! "Um die Angst zu überwinden, musst du durch die Angst durch", auch so ein Spruch den man ab und zu hört.

Ich meinte aber etwas anderes. Jeder Mensch hat eine persönliche Risikobereitschaft, welches sich nur bedingt durch Training ausdehnen lässt. Das war auch der Grund, weshalb die Ärzte die Untersuchung bei Alex Honnold durchführten. Man wollte wissen, ob sich anhand der Gehirnströme Rückschlüsse auf die Verhaltensweisen eines Extremsportlers feststellen lassen. Ich meinte mich erinnern zu können, dass das im Film "Free Solo" war. Ein absolut sehenswerter Film, welcher die akribische Vorbereitung für die Free Solo Besteigung des El Capitan dokumentiert. Faszinierend auch zu sehen, wie minuziös er das Unterfangen vorbereitet. Da ist nix mit einfach mal Kopflos in den Berg reinrennen und zu glauben, dass komme schon gut.

Nur er bereites sich auf einen Einsatz vor, bei welchem sich mancher nur schon in Gedanken ins Hemd machen würde. Reinhold Messner hat in einem Interview gesagt: "Die Kunst des grossen Bergsteigers ist es dorthin zu gehen, wo man umkommen könnte, um nicht umzukommen." Das verstehe kein Laie, aber so ticken alle Extremkletterer. Das glaube ich ihm unbesehen. Und auf unseren Sport bezogen, gilt das mit Sicherheit auch für einen Weltklasse DH Athleten. Siehe Brook MacDonald, der sich freute, die Beine wieder bewegen zu können, damit er bald wieder aufs Bike steigen kann! Für einen Normalo wie mich, schwer nachzuvollziehen und da nützen alle Erklärungen nichts. Ich wäre froh, noch gehen zu können...


----------



## DonArcturus (20. August 2020)

Ja, aber diese Risikobereitschaft ist relativ.
Für "unsereiner", der beim Klettern ein Laie ist, ist das, was Alex Honnold (in Free Solo) macht, absolut Selbstmörderisch. Für ihn ist es ein kalkuliertes Risiko. Er weiß, dass er dabei sterben kann. Unsereiner weiß, dass er schon beim Autofahren umkommen kann und geht trotzdem das Risiko ein, einfach weil wir (wie auch der Alex beim Klettern) darin routiniert sind.
Für jemand, der alters- oder Krankheitsbedingt Verletzungen meiden sollte (z.B. sollte einer mit Glasknochen kein Skateboard fahren), sind Risiken ganz anders zu bewerten als für einen gesunden jungen 16-Jährigen.
Wenn beide einen 3-Meter Gap springen möchten, muss der ältere eine größere Risikobereitschaft mitbringen als der jüngere, da die Folgen einfach gravierender sind.

Es ändert aber nichts an der Einstellung: die Angst überwinden oder sie meiden?
Nur die Größe der Schritte ist halt unterschiedlich ?

Um damit auch wieder auf das Thema zurück zu kommen:
Wenn die Risikobereitschaft aus welchen Gründen auch immer geringer ist, muss man die (Fort-)Schritte halt einfach kleiner gestalten. Am Besten lernt man immer mit Idealbedingungen, mit denen man nicht überfordert ist. Diese Idealbedingungen verlagern sich dann immer weiter Richtung schwieriger.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (20. August 2020)

Stephan89 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde!
> 
> 
> Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren einen Stoppie-Überschlag, bei dem ich bis zum Aufschlag mit Gesicht und Schulter der Meinung war, die Situation sicher gleich wieder unter Kontrolle zu haben  - Resultat war u.a. ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein.
> ...


Willst du ne Studie aus stürzen machen ......
Ich mach mir überhaupt keinen Kopf, beim Biken nicht beim Rennrad nicht und beim Snowboarden schon zweimal net.
Wenn ich jedesmal ans Stürzen denke wenn ich meinen Sport ausüben will, dann sollte ich es lassen


----------



## clemsi (20. August 2020)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich mach mir überhaupt keinen Kopf ...


Ja, das merkt man auch an deinem Beitrag ...




DonArcturus schrieb:


> ... darin routiniert sind.
> ...


Das ist mit Sicherheit ein wichtiger Punkt, da das sowohl in die eine wie auch in die anderen Richtung gehen kann. Die Routine hilft einem einerseits, den Auto-Piloten zu aktivieren, der die vielen kleinen Aufgaben automatisch übernimmt, die man über die Jahren bewusst lernen musste (Position, Kurven, Bremsen, Springen usw), sie kann einen aber auch unachtsam machen, gerade in vergleichsweise einfachen Terrain.
Ich merke das bei mir ganz gut, wenn ich einen Tag im Park bin oder mehrere Tage in einem großen Gebiet: viel Fahren füttert den Auto-Piloten, aber führt bei mir gerne dazu, dass ich mich morgens an Tag 3/4/5 einfach auf das Rad setze und losrolle, ohne diese Konzentration und Wachsamkeit des ersten Tages - eben einfach routinemäßig  ?‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 54516 (20. August 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Ja, das merkt man auch an deinem Beitrag ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RUHIG BRAUNER RUHIG.....
Was soll der Blödsinn.....
Mann muss hier net gleich persönlich werden und jemanden angreifen....
Er hat gefragt ich hab geantwortet.
Wenn ich mir jedesmal nen Kopf mache,darf Ich auch  kein Auto, Motorrad etc fahren...!
Dann muss ich mich zuhause einschliessen und selbst da kann was passieren.
Einfach den gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (20. August 2020)

clemsi schrieb:


> Das ist mit Sicherheit ein wichtiger Punkt, da das sowohl in die eine wie auch in die anderen Richtung gehen kann.


ja kenne ich. wenn ich mich latze eher an stellen wo ich mir sicher bin. wenn ich was neues versuche passt meine Selbsteinschätzung meist und die Konzentration ist da.


----------

